

Money is a Neurotransmitter - flyingplatypus
https://medium.com/@joshwhiton/money-is-a-neurotransmitter-be2317293dbf

======
ommunist
To the author. Ecology is a science. Or at least it was in the last century.
Humanity is not sacrificing ecology. Ecologists are doing ok. Humanity is far
too small comparing to the true geological forces that shape our planet. So,
basically there is nothing to worry about from scientific point of view. But
using this greenish rhetoric is something to worry about from the political
point of view. The thing is money can really buy us more species and more
understanding on their interaction with surrounding environments. But the
sacrifice is needed - someone has to learn ecology and molecular biology and
finance.

